# A nice look!,but..........



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

duckweed(small lily pad like plants)that float on the surface look nice in my aquarium but it always gets stuck in my filter system so i no longer have it anymore
anyways heres a pic for those who have no clue on what im talking about


----------



## imachode (Jun 3, 2003)

a friend at school was just telling me about these plants that were "...like clovers and sorta like mini-lilly pads". excellent! thanks.

i've always wanted floating plants, but i feared the same problem with it getting in the filters.


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

actually i was just thinking you could get or if you have an underground filter i dont think you have a problem the only reason why i have the problem is cause i have one of those filter with the tube


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

one of the tanks I clean usually is coverd in the stuff, I usually steal it and allow my fish to eat it, heres a pic


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

nutritous!,lol
i think i might get some water lilly pads for my tank
any suggestions on where i can get them


----------

